# Northern NY place for sale



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, I finally got brave and called a realtor. I will meet with her tonight. I am really nervous, but excited too. I don't really like the process, and I love my place (it is just too far from family).

My place is north of upstate - about 1.5 hrs south of Montreal, and just outside of the NW corner of the Adirondack State Park. Between Potsdam & Malone on the map. 

It is a depressed area as far as jobs go, but it is beautiful and property is not expensive. I work from home so I think it is perfect for that. I have satellite internet, nthere should be dsl coming to the area but we don't know when exactly. Some cell service - though mine doesn't work here.

There are a lot of Amish and tons of farm stands all summer long. I see & know a lot of people with gardens, who can, hunt, fish, raise livestock. 

People hang their clothes on the line and ride horses, and snowmobiles. It is RURAL  NO malls, though they do have a Walmart (super I think) about 30 mins from me. A gas station, bank and clinic about 10 miles away.

Just this morning 3 deer jumped the fence when I went down to the barn - they sleep under the apple trees this time of year (because I don't brush hog the fields). The wild turkeys abound and would be here more often if I would put out corn - but it drives my dogs nuts  A blue heron visits the brook on occasion, and the racoons have quit visiting since I got an LGD.

It is 6.75 acres, an 11 year old house (1400 sq ft?) 2-3 bedrooms - one in unfinished basement, cathedral ceilings, a loft & wood floors. I also have a 3x3 compost bin, a chicken coop, nice cement floored barn, a wood shed and another (now unused) old shed. 
Barbed wire fencing of fields, was previously set up for electric. A fenced 16 x 16 garden, raspberries, black berries and chokecherries, a few grapes too, but the birds get them before I do..

Deck around half of house, brook a few yards from the deck house is on a bit of a hill - no worry about brook flooding. You can fish (brook trout) on the brook. The house is set back aways and it can't be seen from the road. Half wooded, half cleared. The house is surrounded by trees which give great shade.

Good neighbors, 5 min walk to closest neighbor (they will leave you alone of invite you in - it is up to you). 10 min walk to post office.

If interested I will tell you exactly the truth about the area, just ask. Yes, the taxes are high, but there are exemptions, and this is not a large place so it is not out of hand (I will post once I get the exact numbers tonight). Yes, the nearest theater is 45+ minutes away - but there is also a real drive-in! 

We do get SNOW, and LOTS of it, and it can & does go to a low of -20 a few weeks of the year. But on the upside I don't have or need a/c and so my utility bill goes off in summer!

Septic and the best well water ever (from a spring on the brook).

There are a lot of people who love it here, and there are quite a few summer homes. It is NOT the place for everyone but it is great if this is what you like and it is a perfect place to live a homestead life (imo). I do get tired of people stating the obvious negatives. Hopefully I have listed them all here to save some of that.
I should have a link soon after meeting with the realtor, and will post it. I had a computer crash so will have to search for my photobucket pics.

Please let me know if you have any questions, either here or PM. 

Not sure what I will ask for the place, but I paid $135,000 4.5 years ago and have done some upgrades. 
Realtor wil help me with comps etc... but this place is kind of unique, so who knows?

Sorry, I know this might be too long, but hoped to cover all the bases - which I probably did not do. I will discuss owner finance with the realtor, or lease options. Will post about that later as well.

Thanks
K


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Sounds like heaven to me. Would you possibly be interested in a 6-month summer rental or lease? Although I'm old & run down, I don't think I can put up with another summer of heat & humidity like we have here in the South.


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

OSG, I will ask my realtor what that entails. I am open. Right now I don't even know what I will do when this sells. I expect it to take a long time to sell actually, and I am in no hurry so I will look at all options. 

I really don't want to sell since it is heavenly. However, since I want to buy a place to share with my daughter further west, and I am not independantly wealthy...

I don't know that I would be able to live somewhere with oppressive heat either. But, half the people I know think that snow and cold are just as, if not more evil than heat & humidity


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Before moving anywhere, I think we should live there awhile to see how we like it.


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree OSG, and I think I will probably rent next time I move (at least for awhile). But then again I am very happy that I came out here. I quit smoking while I was here and learned a lot. So, it all worked out as a perfcetly positive life choice this time.
I met with the realtor and will have to ask more, due to their percentages, the lawyer and closing costs. Oh well... no rush. Makes me feel better that it won't be crazy hot for now.
The realtor was very no nonsense and didn't drivle on about curb appeal or baking bread  she really loved the place too, an will aim to show it to people looking for a summer home since it is quite unique and doesnt match comps anywhere near by. So, for the next 12 months we will see how it goes, and I will reevaluate in a year.

BTW, Does anyone know how I can edit my original post? I can't seem to figure it out!
Thanks,
K


----------

